# Clout Cure? Main tank or...



## mbunamanz (Feb 3, 2007)

I think my fish may have bloat or some kind of disease at least. They have stringy white poo and some seem to be breathing hard. I have 3 tanks, a 75 30 and 20 gallon. Should I treat all 3 at full strength like the sticky bloat article? If I treat them in a separate tank, like putting them all into my 30 gallon, will they bloat still be catchable in the 75 since the clout wasn't in there? Thanks for your help all, good day.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi, 
You have fish in three different tanks with the same symptoms? Are they still eating? How long have these tanks been set up and how long have you had these particular fish? It's definitely possible to have bloat in three separte tanks at the same time but not all that likely.

Before you medicate I'd test the water for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and ph. Try doing a 25% partial water change with a good quality declorinator and see if there's any change in their symptoms. You could also fast them for 24 hours.

Please post back with more information.

Robin

To answer your question: will there still be bloat in the 75 if you don't clout it. 
More than likely: no. Bloat is thought to be brought on when the naturally occuring intestinal flaggellates suddenly increase in numbers due to the fish coming under some kind of stress. I think if you just do a large partial water change and gravel siphoning in the 75 it should be fine however if you remove all the fish the tank will loose all its nitrifying bacteria and will no longer be cycled.


----------



## mbunamanz (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok I guess I'll just treat all 3 with Clout. I have tried Clout before, about a month ago but just a one day treatment. This time I'm going to do the whole 5 day thing. I tried fasting them for 3 days now and treated them with aquarium salt and higher temps, but they still have white streaky feces. They all still eat well but some struggle in their breathing. I think it looks like early signs of bloat. Hopefully this treatment will work this time. Thanks for your help Robin.


----------



## mbunamanz (Feb 3, 2007)

I just got two packs of Clout today. Can I just leave a full strength dose in for 5 days? Will this be ok for the fish, i mean without doing a water change? Thanks


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

IMO the water changes before and during the treatment are a necessary part of the treatment.

Did you get a chance to test your water?

I strongly recommend that you fit in as many partial water changes as possible using a good quality declorinator. The symptoms you describe: eating but struggling with breathing point more towards either a water quality problem or perhaps aggression.

Robin


----------



## mbunamanz (Feb 3, 2007)

The fish also have white stringy feces. Doesn't this usually point to bloat? or some disease. I change my water every 4-6 days 40% in a 75 gallon, so the water should be clean. Thanks for your help Robin, take care.


----------

